# E' possibile?

## mokusei

Salve a tutti,

sapete se c'e' un indirizzo da cui emergere vecchi pacchetti? Mi servirebbe, per un portatile non piu' giovanissimo (933 MHZ), installare gentoo con l'ultimo xfree al posto di xorg e con le glibc precedenti alla versione 2.1. Se no, avete soluzioni alternative? Grazie per avermi letto,

Marco

----------

## .:deadhead:.

li puoi recuperare dal CVS [online qui http://sources.gentoo.org/]

Scegliere però pacchetti vecchi non ti espone a bachi e a codice meno pulito?

Se vuoi un server grafico leggero prova kdrive (attivi la use sotto xorg-server) et voilà.

PS: hai poi risolto questo? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3844789.html#3844789

----------

## mokusei

.:deadhead:., grazie per avermi risposto. Ricordo che, quando avevo debian, il portatile andava bene con xfree e con xorg un po' soffriva (anche se poco). Adesso sullo stesso ho xorg e, tutto sommato, va bene. Quindi pensavo che, se con gentoo ho xorg e firefox 1.5 e ho, piu' o meno, le stesse prestazioni di quando avevo debian con xfree e firefox 1.0.qualcosa, potevo aumentare le prestazioni con l'accoppiata gentoo e xfree (nonostante il rischio del codice meno pulito). Per quanto riguarda le glibc, io ho le 2.3.6-r5 e, sembra che il Mathematica for students 3.0.1 non le digerisca (va in seg. fault). Da cio' che ho letto nel loro sito questo capitava con la versione 2.1 delle glibc (ma a quanto pare anche con le versioni successive), ecco perche' cercavo i pacchetti vecchi. Il problema di qingy purtroppo non l'ho risolto, eppure lo ho disinstallato e riemerso piu' volte, cancellando anche i file di configurazione, ma nulla. Adesso sono passato a Slim ma mi sono tenuto qingy in un terminale perche' "deve funzionare" e appena ho un po' di tempo indago meglio (specialmente adesso che ho qualche conoscenza in piu' su come si gestisce gentoo, anche se devo ancora imparare molto  :Wink:  ).

Ciao e grazie ancora.

Marco

P.S. KDrive non lo conoscevo adesso mi informo.

----------

## lordalbert

kdrive è un server molto leggero. Non ha il supporto per la rotellina del mouse e altre "piccolezze" ma è un buon server grafico  :Wink: 

(ma come mai è messo come flag use di xorg? Io ho sempre saputo che fosse un server grafico "a parte")

----------

## .:deadhead:.

@mokusei

E' un bel problema... oramai le versioni del sw che tu citi sono leggermente antidiluviane... passare ad una nuove release di mathematica probabilmente risolverebbe il problema, non credi? Cmq tutto è fattibile se trovi e scarichi un ebuild in /usr/local/portage (il tuo repository personale) dovresti farcela. Certo è che bugs e compatibilità con sw così datati non viene garantita... 

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> (ma come mai è messo come flag use di xorg? Io ho sempre saputo che fosse un server grafico "a parte")

 

Il server kdrive che trovi singolarmente si appoggia ad xfree ed è una vecchia versione. Mediante la USE kdrive applicata al pacchetto xorg tu avrai il vantaggio di avere i pacchetti necessari modulari e d avere versioni aggiornate di tutti i sw.

----------

## mokusei

Grazie a tutti e due per i consigli. Solo una'ultima curiosita': kdrive con la flag use in xorg mi eredita i file di configurazione di xorg, vero? Cioe' gli do' un bel USE="kdrive" emerge xorg-server e poi e' tutto a posto.

Marco

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mokusei wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti e due per i consigli. Solo una'ultima curiosita': kdrive con la flag use in xorg mi eredita i file di configurazione di xorg, vero? Cioe' gli do' un bel USE="kdrive" emerge xorg-server e poi e' tutto a posto.

 

ti consiglio di leggere la doc sul sito, dove vengono spiegate anche le differenze tra i sw: ad es, kdrive non ha configurazione ma le varie opzioni sono specificate in fase di compilazione.

----------

## mokusei

Aggiornamento: ho compilato stamattina xorg-server (e dipendene relative) con USE="kdrive" emerge xorg-server. Ha aggiornato i pacchetti:

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.3.0 [2.0.2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.2.7-r1 [1.2.2] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-6.5.3 [6.5.1-r1] USE="-xcb%" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810* -mga* -s3virge* -savage* -tdfx* -trident* -via*" 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r3 [1.1.1-r1] USE="kdrive*" INPUT_DEVICES="-evdev* -mouse*" VIDEO_CARDS="-apm* -ark* -chips* -cirrus* -cyrix* -dummy* -fbdev* -glint* -i128* -i740* -i810* -imstt* -mga* -neomagic* -nsc* -nv* -rendition* -s3* -s3virge* -savage* -siliconmotion* -sisusb* -tdfx* -tga* -trident* -tseng* -v4l* -vesa* -vga* -via* -vmware* -voodoo*" 

nel make conf ho le seuenti variabili:

INPUT_DEVICES="ps2mouse keyboard"

VIDEO_CARDS="sis"

La compilazione e' andata bene, pero' in /usr/bin non c'e' Xsis530 (avendo una sis630 e avendo specificato il parametro sis nel make.conf mi aspettavo di trovarlo), pero' ci sono Xfbdev e Xvesa. Qualcuno ha una spiegazione? Ho scordato qualche useflag? Se vi e' di aiuto, la prossima volta, vi posto la variabile USE del make.conf. Ciao.

Marco

----------

